# Vape Goddess and Drakes Vapes



## rogue zombie (19/11/14)

I see these two labels (same company) are now available at ECiggies

Quite pricey though @ R180 for 15ml

Some interesting flavour profiles though. Anyone had? Worth it?


----------



## Marzuq (19/11/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I see these two labels (same company) are now available at ECiggies
> 
> Quite pricey though @ R180 for 15ml
> 
> Some interesting flavour profiles though. Anyone had? Worth it?



wow that is pricey. but interesting flavour options as you said


----------



## rogue zombie (19/11/14)

Yep, at R360 for 30mls basically, I don't even want to add them to my wishlist unless its outstanding.


----------



## Andre (19/11/14)

Tried 3 of the Drakes Vapes, but was not much impressed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak (19/11/14)

I have blueberry tabacco,cookies milk and honeysuckle green tea, all are very nice!!! I dont like the green tea one... My wife loves it! It smells like your makeing tea the whole day! 
I think its worth the price!! Its got a very clean and pure taste. It tastes very natural.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak (19/11/14)

I didnt buy any of the drakes vapes


----------



## Al3x (19/11/14)

Drakes is a good ejuice but at that price? Try @Zuzu88 I think I got mine from him he also keeps uncle junks which is in the same league IMO

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (19/11/14)

I believe i can get the 15ml for R130 and the 30ml for R220


----------



## Zuzu88 (19/11/14)

Thanks @Al3x drakes is not in stock. Won't be bringing it in again. But 180 is steep for 15ml. 
Don't stock vape Goddess. Uncle junks will be fully restocked soon and website is going live within a few days so u guys can purchase. Will keep u updated via the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (19/11/14)

i think @VapeCulture had these?


----------



## BigGuy (19/11/14)

That's a hefty price to pay for juice in my opinion, but hey its worth a try just need to find someone to buy my other kidney he he he he

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## exodus (19/11/14)

not much on Drakes vapes that sounds good to me but i will be definitely be trying lots of Vape goddess after pay day. (Tuesday). Woohoo new flavours from ECiggies cant wait. 
About the price. yea its pricey but hopefully you get what you pay for. like suicide bunny or five pawns.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak (19/11/14)

Not nearly as complex as 5pawn,suicidr bunny or king crown. Its just a soft pure taste. I must say the blueberry tabacco is very nice! I like the tabacco flavour with a hint of berry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak (19/11/14)

There is a reason why its called Vape Goddess.......
Lol


----------



## exodus (20/11/14)

Thanks Skobbejak. pity, For that price you would expect them to be at least on the same level as the 5 pawns and so on. still just going give them a try. Probably as a once off judging on what you say.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

